# Parrot CK3000, memory full fix



## opie408 (Oct 4, 2004)

I had an issue today that, others may encounter at some point with their parrot bluetooth kit and the multican set up (steering wheel controls). I had encountered a "memory full" verbal notification while trying to pair my phone as well as an error message on my phone (iPhone 3g 16g). I searched and searched finding the solution. If you press volume -/ volume + in rapid sucession 5 times (-,+,-,+,-,+,-,+,-,+) a voice prompt will say "wait" about 30sec. will pass, followed by a final voice prompt saying "please pair device". You should be set with a working connection.


----------



## HugoGTI (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Parrot CK3000, memory full fix (opie408)*

didnt work for some reason - ignition on? engine on/off? what am I doing wrong?


----------



## flyboy02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks Opie408. Worked like a champ.


----------



## mistah21 (Sep 20, 2012)

Can you verify if you had the ignition on or off while doing this? Would be greatly appreciated if you can respond.


----------



## flyboy02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Im pretty sure it was on. The steering wheel buttons are not powered unless the key is in the ignition position.


----------

